# RRV Waiting Room



## suarezkristia (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi! I have read other threads relating to how long the RRV is processed but there is no single thread for it, so I'd like to start this.

I find it difficult that there is no way to find any update or approximate on how much longer my visa will even start to be processed, as all I have heard is that the estimate in the website is not something you can rely on, all you can do is wait. I'm already in exactly five months of waiting since I applied for my RRV. My father just had his RRV issued to him half a year ago, and we are of the same case. It only took him a month for him to receive his RRV, so I'm wondering why mine is taking this long. Did anybody take any longer than five months to receive their RRV? I would appreciate any feedback on this. Thank you!


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks for starting a dedicated post on RRV. Mine took more than 6 months last time.


----------



## Knight_Rider (Feb 19, 2019)

Completed 14 weeks today, still waiting for an update....


----------



## suarezkristia (Jan 23, 2019)

proud.australian said:


> Thanks for starting a dedicated post on RRV. Mine took more than 6 months last time.


No worries! I'm just really anxious right now and it's so hard not being able to talk about it with anybody. What subclass was issued to you? Did you fulfill the residency requirement?


----------



## suarezkristia (Jan 23, 2019)

Knight_Rider said:


> Completed 14 weeks today, still waiting for an update....


I was told by a migration agent that this "12 weeks" estimate is not the same for everybody. It depends on your case. I'm definitely way past that at this point. 20 weeks and counting.


----------



## Knight_Rider (Feb 19, 2019)

suarezkristia said:


> I was told by a migration agent that this "12 weeks" estimate is not the same for everybody. It depends on your case. I'm definitely way past that at this point. 20 weeks and counting.


My case is bit different than most...I have lived 2 years of the past 5 years but I had a case in Australia which was filed after I left Australia, I also had similar case filed in my home country so I was stuck here. After hard fought battle, my case was closed in home country and I applied for 155 just before eligibility was about to expire but unfortunately my Australia case was still open when i applied, so I revealed all the case related information in the application form (Since then the charges have been dropped in Australia as well).

CO contacted me with in two days of applying and asked me to provide the court papers from my home country. I obliged and provided all the relevant documents. After that CO contacted me again in 2 weeks and asked for PCC for Australia and my home country, which i provided in first week of January (Both PCCs came clean with out any records because I was only charged but later both cases were dropped). After that no contact, I believe my immi lawyer has sent an email last week seeking an update but don't they received any email.

Don't know what's gonna happen and what to expect, my immi lawyer is preaching patience and suggesting 'no news is good news'...


----------



## suarezkristia (Jan 23, 2019)

Knight_Rider said:


> My case is bit different than most...I have lived 2 years of the past 5 years but I had a case in Australia which was filed after I left Australia, I also had similar case filed in my home country so I was stuck here. After hard fought battle, my case was closed in home country and I applied for 155 just before eligibility was about to expire but unfortunately my Australia case was still open when i applied, so I revealed all the case related information in the application form (Since then the charges have been dropped in Australia as well).
> 
> CO contacted me with in two days of applying and asked me to provide the court papers from my home country. I obliged and provided all the relevant documents. After that CO contacted me again in 2 weeks and asked for PCC for Australia and my home country, which i provided in first week of January (Both PCCs came clean with out any records because I was only charged but later both cases were dropped). After that no contact, I believe my immi lawyer has sent an email last week seeking an update but don't they received any email.
> 
> Don't know what's gonna happen and what to expect, my immi lawyer is preaching patience and suggesting 'no news is good news'...


Thanks for sharing your experience. As for me, this is my first time applying for an RRV. My parents and I had only lived less than a year in Australia. I didn't apply for an RRV at the same time with my father - I wanted to know first if he'll be granted given that we have the same case. So he applied, and got his RRV last year after a month of waiting. I applied for mine a couple of months later since I had to save up for it. But to my surprise....it took so much longer than I expected. But if your immi lawyer said that "no news is good news"... I'll just have to be patient then.


----------



## Knight_Rider (Feb 19, 2019)

Guys...a quick update...I have been granted a 5 year RRV today...


----------



## suarezkristia (Jan 23, 2019)

Knight_Rider said:


> Guys...a quick update...I have been granted a 5 year RRV today...


that's great to know! congrats!
I'm still waiting up to now, I hope I get mine soon!


----------



## Knight_Rider (Feb 19, 2019)

suarezkristia said:


> that's great to know! congrats!
> I'm still waiting up to now, I hope I get mine soon!


Thank you!!

I was pretty stressful experience for me, even though it took more than 100 days for me to get the visa, actually preparation was going on for almost an year. Happy that finally I have the Visa and will be flying to Australia soon, to get on with my life 

I hope you and everyone trying to get RRV will get the good news soon


----------



## Knight_Rider (Feb 19, 2019)

bumping the thread to see if any one has recently got the 155 visa


----------



## suarezkristia (Jan 23, 2019)

Knight_Rider said:


> bumping the thread to see if any one has recently got the 155 visa


6 months and counting and I still don't have news about mine.


----------



## bhagirl (Apr 30, 2019)

Hey! I am stuck in a similar situation since it is going to be a year since I applied for my RRV (May 2018) and haven't received an update on the same yet. 

Has anyone else heard from the department in the past couple of weeks? What should I do, should I be worried?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Have you followed up to ask why?

Processing times

Subclass 155
75% of applications: 2 days or under
90% of applications: 58 days or under
This means that only 10% take over 58 days.

Subclass 157
75% of applications: Unavailable due to low volume of applications.
90% of applications: Unavailable due to low volume of applications.


----------



## bhagirl (Apr 30, 2019)

JandE said:


> Have you followed up to ask why?
> 
> Processing times
> 
> ...


hey! Thanks for responding.

I have written to them and called them as well...its a very generic reply I got that due to a high volume of applications there is a backlog etc. etc. But I didn't expect it to take 12 months. The status still says "received" and also "pre june 2018". I don't know what that could mean.

Anyone else going through the same issue? or has dealt with something like this in the past?


----------



## suarezkristia (Jan 23, 2019)

bhagirl said:


> hey! Thanks for responding.
> 
> I have written to them and called them as well...its a very generic reply I got that due to a high volume of applications there is a backlog etc. etc. But I didn't expect it to take 12 months. The status still says "received" and also "pre june 2018". I don't know what that could mean.
> 
> Anyone else going through the same issue? or has dealt with something like this in the past?


Mine's also still in "Received" status, but I am under the "post-June 2018" batch. It's 7 months and no news or whatever. It's strange! My mother already received her RRV this month, and it only took her just a month to wait. But both of us are offshore and did not get 2 years out of five. I don't know what's with mine that's taking too long.


----------



## bhagirl (Apr 30, 2019)

Hey! Thank you for sharing your experience. Seems like the entire process is very arbitrary. 

Anyone else who knows the significance of "pre-June 2018" and can shed some light on when I may expect a response.


----------



## bhagirl (Apr 30, 2019)

almost a year since I filed my RRV application and still no response. Does anyone know what's going on? Please help!! this is extremely frustrating...


----------



## suarezkristia (Jan 23, 2019)

bhagirl said:


> almost a year since I filed my RRV application and still no response. Does anyone know what's going on? Please help!! this is extremely frustrating...


Likewise. I'm also waiting for almost eight months now and still no updates.


----------



## HR1 (May 29, 2019)

*RRV possibility after PR expiry*

Hi,

I am planning to apply for RRV, but not sure of my chances of approval, my case is I got the PR in 2012, so activated/visited Australia with family in 2013 for 2 weeks & left Australia, Haven't visited Australia again, & my PR expired in July/2017.

I would like to apply for RRV now, but I am wondering if it will be approved, any advise on how to prove my substantial ties or special circumstances?

Appreciate your help or experience.

Thanks
HR


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

HR1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for RRV, but not sure of my chances of approval, my case is I got the PR in 2012, so activated/visited Australia with family in 2013 for 2 weeks & left Australia, Haven't visited Australia again, & my PR expired in July/2017.
> 
> ...


Yours will probably take time and have difficulties.

When mine expired some years back, i had to show substantial ties, and have an interview. It was not straightforward.

I had an Australian wife, an Australian child and a house, plus I had lived in Australia for about 10 years before the extended absence that ended with my PR travel expiring. I had to show proof of the above.


----------



## Newbie000999 (May 31, 2019)

Can I just you guys what was your status at the time you applied the RRV? 
How long have you stayed in Australia out of 5 years? 
Where you onshore here in Aus or offshore when you applied? 
When did you lodge the RRV application?
How long did it take to get the approval if approved or how long have you been waiting now?

I want to see if the status at the time of lodgement is causing the delay or if its for every appliction. Thanks


----------



## bhagirl (Apr 30, 2019)

bhagirl said:


> almost a year since I filed my RRV application and still no response. Does anyone know what's going on? Please help!! this is extremely frustrating...


After 12 months wait, I was granted my RRV today! So glad...good luck to everyone else who is waiting!


----------



## jvc_c (Feb 6, 2019)

bhagirl said:


> After 12 months wait, I was granted my RRV today! So glad...good luck to everyone else who is waiting!


Congratulations. Must be a big relief! I've just see this thread now and it's helpful to know. Submitted mine in Nov-18 and supplied more information in Feb-19 - I guess this could a long wait for me whatever the outcome may be....


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Newbie000999 said:


> Can I just you guys what was your status at the time you applied the RRV?
> How long have you stayed in Australia out of 5 years?
> Where you onshore here in Aus or offshore when you applied?
> When did you lodge the RRV application?
> ...


I am sure the delays will not be on *every* application.

I have had a few RRV's, due to being on PR for 25 years. Most were done very fast, as I was in Australia, in a normal residential situation. _With at least 75% being done in one day these days, I would have been in that group._

However, the one that I had a problem with, and it took time, was where I was outside Australia, and the RRV had expired with me having been out for 4 years.

155 and 157 RRV's do seem to have very different processing times.

_ Applications that do not meet the residence requirement will take longer to finalise than the published processing times_


----------



## Roel (Nov 28, 2018)

HR1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for RRV, but not sure of my chances of approval, my case is I got the PR in 2012, so activated/visited Australia with family in 2013 for 2 weeks & left Australia, Haven't visited Australia again, & my PR expired in July/2017.
> 
> ...


Just curious: why do you want a RRV? If you have only visited once in the last seven years, I would think this means you have no intention to live in Australia.


----------



## Sammo (Jun 26, 2018)

I have applied for my RRV on 5 June2019 offshore and without staying 2/5 years, it is still showing as status “received”. Any one has applied in the beginning of June and had some replies ?


----------



## Sammo (Jun 26, 2018)

It seems the processing time has slightly improved from 2-68 days down to 54 days. has anyone got any news for their RRV?


----------



## jvc_c (Feb 6, 2019)

Has anyone had any success here lately? 

I’m a few weeks short of 1year for when I submitted the application. 

Still under Further Assessment.


----------



## JoH (Nov 29, 2019)

Hey guys any update on RRV ? It's so long ! I applied in June. Asked for more information in August (information that I sent it already when I applied) 

Now, still under Further Assessment too.


----------



## jvc_c (Feb 6, 2019)

I’m now 13 months since submitting my original application. I had the request for more information which I completed 10 months ago... 

I don’t meet the 2 out of 5 years but have been successful in having this granted successively until now.

Does anyone have any advice please on how I should best follow-up with the department? I’ve never gotten very far with the contact Service Centre.

I’m starting to get worried now given the length of time it is taking.


----------



## Shauryasharma (Jan 3, 2020)

Got Finalized RRV under 2 months. I had applied for myself and my wife and daughter. We had not met 2 year criteria, but first I applied and got result in 2 months ( my connection to Australia was a job offer and that my sibling is there). After I got mine, then j applied for my wife and daughter and they got in 2 months too.

If you have been waiting for a while then you should check on whether your papers are compelling enough.. also, I found a link on immigration website where you can raise a query to a particular consulate. Assuming you applied say in Dubai or India, you can raise a query with the same consulate. Best of luck


----------



## mohsiniqbal (May 21, 2020)

Hello, can you give your update, did you get positive approval of your RRV. Whats your status now please


----------



## mohsiniqbal (May 21, 2020)

suarezkristia said:


> Likewise. I'm also waiting for almost eight months now and still no updates.


Hi what your, update now, did you get your RRV approved?


----------



## mohsiniqbal (May 21, 2020)

jvc_c said:


> I'm now 13 months since submitting my original application. I had the request for more information which I completed 10 months ago...
> 
> I don't meet the 2 out of 5 years but have been successful in having this granted successively until now.
> 
> ...


Hi whats the update on your RRV, did you get an approval?


----------



## idreesshah (Jul 16, 2015)

Guys.. I have applied for RRV and it's been 2 months now without any update. Is there any way i can contact the immigration office (email, phone) to do a follow-up?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

idreesshah said:


> Guys.. I have applied for RRV and it's been 2 months now without any update. Is there any way i can contact the immigration office (email, phone) to do a follow-up?


RRV 157s are currently taking about 4 months. 

With the inability to leave and come back, due to the travel ban, there may consider no urgency to process them.


----------



## prestyler (Mar 8, 2016)

JandE said:


> RRV 157s are currently taking about 4 months.
> 
> With the inability to leave and come back, due to the travel ban, there may consider no urgency to process them.


Have u seen or heard anyone getting 157 (3 months rrv) recently ??


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

prestyler said:


> Have u seen or heard anyone getting 157 (3 months rrv) recently ??


These are pretty unusual... you need a very specific set of circumstances.


----------



## mrsmorrow28 (Apr 7, 2018)

Quick RRV question - can you apply before the travel facility on existing PR has expired? As in, it doesn't expire until 2025 but could I apply for RRV in 2024 knowing I am travelling out of the country for a few years? Would this replace my existing travel facility and then extend to 5 years from the RRV application? (Residency requirement would be met at time of applying)


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

mrsmorrow28 said:


> Quick RRV question - can you apply before the travel facility on existing PR has expired? As in, it doesn't expire until 2025 but could I apply for RRV in 2024 knowing I am travelling out of the country for a few years? Would this replace my existing travel facility and then extend to 5 years from the RRV application? (Residency requirement would be met at time of applying)


Yes, yes and yes (from date of grant). All assuming the law doesn’t change in the interim.


----------



## mrsmorrow28 (Apr 7, 2018)

paulhand said:


> Yes, yes and yes (from date of grant). All assuming the law doesn’t change in the interim.


Thank you kindly for that guidance


----------



## JenPS (9 mo ago)

Hey all, anyone is currently waiting on their RRV renewal?
I applied 9 Feb, onshore, does not meet residence requirement.
Just wondering if anyone who applied onshore had recently gotten approved and how long it took.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

JenPS said:


> Hey all, anyone is currently waiting on their RRV renewal?
> I applied 9 Feb, onshore, does not meet residence requirement.
> Just wondering if anyone who applied onshore had recently gotten approved and how long it took.


From what I have seen, those applications that do not meet residence requirements take about 3 months.

Those that do are about 1 to 10 days.


----------



## JenPS (9 mo ago)

JandE said:


> From what I have seen, those applications that do not meet residence requirements take about 3 months.
> 
> Those that do are about 1 to 10 days.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## ast88 (9 mo ago)

Hello everyone, My husband is a permanent resident and his visa expired back in December 2021. He lodged the visa on December 29th (offshore) and at the time the processing times was 89 days. It’s been updated to 73 days recently. He still hasn’t been granted his RRV until now. 

We are currently overseas (stuck for 2 years due to covid lockdowns) and planning to go back there on May 1st. Is it possible for us to contact the home affairs by email or phone? Would it help if we send them our flight bookings? 

I hope someone can shed some light. thanks in advanced.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

ast88 said:


> Hello everyone, My husband is a permanent resident and his visa expired back in December 2021. He lodged the visa on December 29th (offshore) and at the time the processing times was 89 days. It’s been updated to 73 days recently. He still hasn’t been granted his RRV until now.
> 
> We are currently overseas (stuck for 2 years due to covid lockdowns) and planning to go back there on May 1st. Is it possible for us to contact the home affairs by email or phone? Would it help if we send them our flight bookings?
> 
> I hope someone can shed some light. thanks in advanced.


Have you sent immigration confirmation that demonstrate his substantial ties to Australia?


----------

